# Smaller ammo convert?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

HELL YEAH!

As you've probably read, I began this journey shooting Simple Shot recommended 7/16 steel with the new Scout LT and it was great, easy to grip, a can smashing treat. After a while my mojo up and left as a slump set in with hand hits, accuracy and form inconsistency.
Finally yesterday my 8mm steel, thinner band and smaller pit pouches finally all arrived due to the current global mail lag.
After work and a feed last night I CLP'd the new shot, cut'n'tied a new bandset in prep for today's session.
😅 Talk about clumsy big man hands, just seating the ball in the pouch with butter fingers was a task.
And.....








Very happy chappy who couldn't stop grinning. Even my floating 34"+ draw drifted back to my shoulder with the KawKan recommended extra cut length for new taper trials.
I'M BACK!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks your doing well 👍 I got a wack of them pit pouches for 8mm and really dislike them especially for pfs frames . They seem pull my shots right but if there working for you go with it


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Shooting is so much fun when it's all working!
Having some fun now!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks gents,
I hope the high continues to fruit.

KawKan, it's a tad too hot and humid outside atm for fun, 35C.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

BTW, that's my favourite lump of petrified wood used as an anti-wind weight..... my 36yo son gave it to me after a school excursion back in the 90's.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I love the small stuff. I shoot 5/16 and 1/4 more accurately than anything else. If you're not hunting, then you really don't need anything bigger.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, I find too that the smaller ammo is a lot of fun and incredibly accurate. Inexpensive also.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Looks your doing well 👍 I got a wack of them pit pouches for 8mm and really dislike them especially for pfs frames . They seem pull my shots right but if there working for you go with it


got a few of those pouches-covert5-they work good on the "fork"frames,but not so much on the PFS's,same prob,they pull the wrong way,lol


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Yep, I find too that the smaller ammo is a lot of fun and incredibly accurate. Inexpensive also.


Yep it’s all about the mighty dollar for me . Shot gets pricey for 3/8 steel here it could be 30 dollars or could be 60 dollars per 1000 . I can get 5000 1/4 steel for 40 dollars 💵 so I have learned to shoot the 1/4


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shoot *A LOT* of 1/4" and 5/16" steel. it is great for stump shooting and OK for small pest birds if they so happen around. I have been shooting both sizes with a 20x14mm TBG band, and although it is overkill a bit it sends that ammo out like darts and is darn flat shooting to the 30+ish yard area. I can carry a days supply of ammo without the ammo weight pulling my parts down. 

I'll be shooting these ammo sizes for sure this weekend !

wll


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I like .177 cal BBs for fun and 7mm for target practice. I don't hunt yet, but I have a lot of 8, 9 and 10mm ammo. I just need to find the right band sets for the heavier ammo on my short 26" draw, I prefer a light draw for accuracy. Maybe next summer, after a year of shooting, I get used to heavier bands. Or I'll try butterfly, we'll see.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

wll said:


> I shoot *A LOT* of 1/4" and 5/16" steel. it is great for stump shooting and OK for small pest birds if they so happen around. I have been shooting both sizes with a 20x14mm TBG band, and although it is overkill a bit it sends that ammo out like darts and is darn flat shooting to the 30+ish yard area. I can carry a days supply of ammo without the ammo weight pulling my parts down.
> 
> I'll be shooting these ammo sizes for sure this weekend !
> 
> wll


Gave your cut (think mine was a bit wider) a go yesterday and it probably was a little bit overkill, but I probably could have hit Skarrd two states over with minimal drop . No, it was really a lot of fun. Plus it gave me a good excuse to try TBG.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice to see you like the lighter setup Whytey! 👌 
I'm glad you found something that really worked for you, what taper did you end up going with with the .5 latex? 

Funny I used to shoot 8mm all the time and now that I've gone down to ¼" steel, 8mm seems big to me? Still shoots the same as ¼", I just need a little more taper to get the same speed.

Good on ya mate!
Vince


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey Vince,
18-12 taper, 216mm cut length, so with tie and Scout LT clamp about 200mm ABL for a 37"+ draw.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah that will definitely do! That 8mm steel must be flying like a bullet!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Yep, seem to be zipping along nicely, especially with the Bill Hays pull-through release. Occasionally one will part the T-shit curtain and bang into the back of the catch drum..... a pleasing sound.

Good night all.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Ahyep, tried 3/4 butterfly 3 days ago with good results and have been at it ever since. Had to stop myself for breakfast this morning..... hooked, maybe.😛
46" draw, 0.5 Snipersling yellow, 266mm cut length, 16-10 taper. Easy draw and fast flat flying 8mm steel.
Thanks KawKan


----------

